# Austin, TX



## Cedric (Feb 3, 2002)

Heya guys...

May be moving to the Austin area in about 2 months...going to be leaving behind my gaming group of 9 years. 

But, I was hoping to find out if anyone is from Austin and knows much about the gaming scene there?

Any help is appreciated.

Cedric of Boccob


----------



## Heroditis (Feb 3, 2002)

*Check out Dragon's Lair*

When I was in Austin (couple of years ago now) there was a fairly active gaming community (there are several major college/universities in the area).

Your best bet is to hook up with a gaming store when you get to Austin.  My favorite, for both selection of products and personable staff was Dragon's Lair Comics.  They have a web site up @ http://www.dlair.net/ 

Good luck and have fun, Austin is a great place to live.

Heroditis


----------



## dagger (Feb 3, 2002)

Well , you will not have a problem finding games of any type in Austin, they are everywhere. 

Follow this link to join a moderated mailing list for Austin gamers.

http://www.io.com/~sjohn/agml.htm



That is by no means the only way to find a game, but I have found several players and games that way. The above poster is correct about Dragons Lair on Burnet road, good place to start. There is also a new Dragons Lair (though smaller), in Round Rock.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 3, 2002)

Indeed, Dragon's Lair--now with two convenient locations to serve you --is the best place to begin your search.  They both have two game nights a week, where you can find all sorts of people playing RPGs, CCGs, tactical games, and whatever else you can think of.  The larger location also has a gamer's bulletin board and (I think) a gamers-seeking-gamers list.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 3, 2002)

Dragon's Lair is pretty awesome 

I live in Temple..which is about 40 minutes north of Austin if you are desperate to find a group.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 3, 2002)

KingofChaos: I also live in Temple. We need to hook up sometime.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 3, 2002)

Yes!  I e-mailed you earlier through this message board, but don't know if you got it or not.

Do you have an established gaming group already?


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 3, 2002)

Ditto on the Dragon's Lair as a good launch point.  I was in a similar situation just over two years ago - having just moved here and left behind old gaming groups.  Had no trouble finding a couple different groups through the Dlair message board.

Austin definitely seems to have a healthy gamers population.

-Rybaer


----------



## Mystic Eye (Feb 3, 2002)

Dragon's lair is great. You will note a theme here. Why Dragon's Lair you ask? uhm....Where else. The two Dragon's lair locations are really the only traditional gaming stores in the Austin area to find games through. Besides, they are great stores and they carry the vast majority of products!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 3, 2002)

Yep...add onto the fact that the owners are really cool...plus they have some really cool cats you can pet 

What is a gaming store without a gaming store cat? 

Damnit...I wish I could go there more often.


----------



## Cedric (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks for all the help and useful replies...

Hopefully I'll get to see the Dragon's Lair for myself in the next few months.

=)

Cedric

aka

Greg


----------



## Garmorn (Feb 3, 2002)

Hey, I am in Austin AND looking for more people for my group.  Trying to start a Fridday night one.  E-mail me if you want help finding a group or any other type of help you might need.


----------



## Tomanta (Feb 4, 2002)

Well, I'm happy to know I won't have any problems finding a gaming group when I move to Austin in May (there's practically nothing here... well, nothing I can get in on).

Now if I can only find a job down there...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2002)

You say you're moving in two months? Methinks that you'll move earlier than that - right now, to be precise. (Or at least this thread will... )


----------



## Cedric (Feb 4, 2002)

hehe,

I think this is a case of TOO many topics...I never scrolled all the way to the bottom to discover that there was a Gamers Seekings Gamers topic...

Sorry. =)

Cedric


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2002)

Cedric said:
			
		

> *hehe,
> 
> I think this is a case of TOO many topics...I never scrolled all the way to the bottom to discover that there was a Gamers Seekings Gamers topic...
> 
> ...



No problem!  Also, I believe the Bits 'n' Pieces description doesn't yet state the existence of Gamers seeking Gamers, so you could only have stumbled upon it by accident anyway.  This is currently being addressed by the Admins, though, and will be fixed soon.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 5, 2002)

I agree that Dragon's Lair is a cool place to check out in Austin. But also try King's Hobbies on North Lamar. While they carry other things besides gaming supplies -- mostly model airplanes and trains -- they still have a good selection of RPG stuff, especially older, out-of-print stuff. Not as broad a selection as Dragon's Lair, but still a good place to go.


----------



## Garmorn (Feb 7, 2002)

*Kings downfall*



			
				Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> *I agree that Dragon's Lair is a cool place to check out in Austin. But also try King's Hobbies on North Lamar. While they carry other things besides gaming supplies -- mostly model airplanes and trains -- they still have a good selection of RPG stuff, especially older, out-of-print stuff. Not as broad a selection as Dragon's Lair, but still a good place to go. *




Kings use to be the best in centeral Texas for any RGP stuff.  Back when I first started shoping there (around 75 or so) they had a great selection of board and even started carring D&D stuff as soon as it hit the market.

Boy, things have changed.


----------



## Bad DM (Jan 24, 2004)

I have to agree with Garmorn about Kings Hobby.  The new management has really taken a dislike to rpgs/gamers, and its beginning to show.  I suspect they'll eventually phase out everything that can't be had at a Hobby Lobby.  Besides, Kings Hobby doesn't support a gamer registry, nor does it have a bulletin board to post ads upon.

Other, lesser known shops exist as well:  there's one on the lower level of the Dobie Mall off Guadalupe, and there's Thor's Hammer out on 183 N, both of which are friendlier to gamers.

There used to be a monthly Game Day that occured in a school gymnasium near Highland Mall.  The SCA meets weekly in Walnut Creek's parkland area - some of them are table-top gamers.

Regarding, sjohn's Yahoo! group:  his isn't the only one with an Austin, TX based membership!  Do a search.  I left the former after I discovered it was completely undiscriminating (meaning that persons were using the forum to encourage drug use and other illegal activities under the pretext of gaming).  As long as it had a "d20" or "RPG" mention, one could advertise anything... just a head's up, if you have any younger gamers in your family.


Bad DM


----------

